# quiero  construir un gripeer



## chris89 (Mar 27, 2008)

hola 
mi asunto es que necesito construir un gripper para yna banda transportadora que separa metales al inicio queria pone un electroiman en vez del gripper pero creo que seria mas rapido y menos pesado ponerle un griper en vez de un electroiman


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 27, 2008)

No termino de entender lo que quieres hacer.
Tu quieres que el material pase por la banda y el artefacto clasifique o quieres hacer el elemento de carga?
Cuánta garga debería soportar? Que tipo de materiales debe manejar?

Saludos.


----------



## chris89 (Abr 28, 2008)

mira la banda va a hacer lo sig:
los va a sensar por tamaño y por altura 
los va a pintar de un determinbado color (solo una marca)
deacuerdo a:
si es alto y pesado 
si es alto y ligero 
si es bajop y pesado
si es bajo y ligero
despues de pintarlos los va a separar 
y el problema es
que ya intente todo y no se como hacer que pinte 
recuerda que es tamaño maquena nomas de1.5m de largo y que puede cargar hasta 1.5kg


----------



## newnaf (May 8, 2008)

no entiendo bien que es lo que va a hacer en realidad.. pero si ya tienes como censar el objeto, sino sensores compuetas suma logica y activas uno o diferentes dispositivos que te los separe..
para que te los separe debes buscar que es lo que mejor te combiene.. si es liviano un chorro de aire comprimido. si es mas pesado basta con una barrera con varias posiciones


explicate... sino busca fotos o videos de maquinas de industria u saca tus ideas... 

ujn saludo


----------



## pepechip (May 8, 2008)

hola
no sabia lo que era un gripper.







Creo que seria mas rapido y economico que utilizaras unas compuertas para ir desviando las cajas.

Si ademas quieres que te pinte puedes utilizar una o varias pistolas de aire, a las cuales les aplicas el aire mediante una electrovalvula.


----------



## jgarcam (May 17, 2011)

Buenas! colega, se que el tema tiene mucho sin actividad, pero me pregunto si resolviste lo de tu gripper, y si es asi, si encontraste alguna informacion de utilidad que puedas compartir, y bueno el motivo para participar es que tengo un gripper que resuelve gran parte de mi problema pero aun falta una necesidad por resolver.
Necesito saber cuando ha capturado algo ya que el mecanismo que lo cierra se basa en el principio del tornillo sin fin y pues puden ocurrir dos cosas si no se detiene en el momento adecuado: que se force y/o destruya el mecanismo, o, que la pieza sujetada sua deformada o destruida.
Bueno con eso en mente se me ocurre montar en la parte del grip un sensor o interruptor pero no se de que tipo seria bueno espero alguien pueda ayudarme con eso.
De antemano gracias, saludos.


----------

